# Adding fonts to Excel????



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

How can I add additional fonts to the Microsoft Excel program. 

Do I Add/Paste the fonts to the Control Panel/Fonts Icon???

Please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Here's an example of how to add fonts:

My fonts are on a floppy and I want to install them. What do I do?

Open Windows Explorer, and browse to the C:\windows\fonts folder. I hit File (on the menu)-Install new fonts. A dialog box comes up that allows me to browse to my floppy drive (A:\) and the list of fonts on my floppy appears. I (usually) tell it to select them all. I also make sure there's a checkmark in "copy fonts to fonts folder." Then hit OK.

You should now have additional fonts in Excel and all you other programs as well. If you are missing fonts in Excel and they are available in Word---that's another story entirely!


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Thanks you Dreamboat, I will try that.


----------

